# tropical pond



## stotty01 (Aug 17, 2010)

hey hey, here is a vid of my dads 300 gallon tropical fish pond, got one arowana, one knife fish and one jag cychlid : victory:

‪Indoor tropical pond‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its not very asthetically pleasing as io thought it would be and still doesn't appear anywhere near big enough for the knife fish


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Marinam2 said:


> Its not very asthetically pleasing as io thought it would be and still doesn't appear anywhere near big enough for the knife fish


or the aro
they both get a good 3 foot or more

nice layout though


----------



## stotty01 (Aug 17, 2010)

Marinam2 said:


> Its not very asthetically pleasing as io thought it would be and still doesn't appear anywhere near big enough for the knife fish


what a 6ft wide by 4ft depth by 3.5ft high isnt enough?...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

stotty01 said:


> what a 6ft wide by 4ft depth by 3.5ft high isnt enough?...


i would have to say no
for the jag, yeah
but the aro has the chance to get huge as does the clown


----------



## stotty01 (Aug 17, 2010)

they have been in this for over a year now and there fine


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

stotty01 said:


> they have been in this for over a year now and there fine


how do you know, have you asked them?
and as they are prob still growing i think they need more room


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I think they look fine for now. Plenty of room... but as said the the Aro is gonna outgrow the tank im afraid. 3.5 foot depth is awesome but not needed for them. Its the swimming footprint that is important. If it was 8 - 10 feet then much better.

But you are definitely ok for the moment but something to think about. Jag will love it in there though. Will give you some Dovii if you want them :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

caribe said:


> I think they look fine for now. Plenty of room... but as said the the Aro is gonna outgrow the tank im afraid. 3.5 foot depth is awesome but not needed for them. Its the swimming footprint that is important. If it was 8 - 10 feet then much better.
> 
> But you are definitely ok for the moment but something to think about. Jag will love it in there though. Will give you some Dovii if you want them :lol2:


how nice 
but yeah, it's no rush to rehome the aro and knife, but it would be better since you can stick to fish from the same area... these 3 fish are from central america, south america and south east asia


----------



## stotty01 (Aug 17, 2010)

My father has kept fish since he was 12 and is now in his 40s the arowana was a rescue fish taken out of a 6 ft tank and knife fish is 5 years old and he has had this since it was 6 inches. 3 fish in a roughly 1800 l of water i think is fine the arowana can turn so there is no chance of a broken back (that they suffer a lot in small tanks) it has 2 huge filters on it one being a eheim bucket filter pumping over -2000-l-h on one filer alone. As for aesthetically pleasing its actual been running for over 5 years and its a fish room in a converted garage so practicality comes over cosmetics ..

this was him 5 years ago in a 6ft tank










and the knife fish










as for the fish room

a lot of thought went into it




























As for knife fish size Yes your right they can grow huge but most will not grow more than 24"


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i like the close up of the clown

but as has been said, it's not an urgent thing but they will outgrow it eventually


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

July 2007 was 4 years ago :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Regardless how many years he has kept fish, a 6 foot tank/pond etc is not big enough for a 3.5 foot fish, if its not that big at that age then it has been stunted badly.


----------



## stotty01 (Aug 17, 2010)

it was a rescue fish that was being kept in a 4x2 so of course it is going to be stunted badly


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

stotty01 said:


> it was a rescue fish that was being kept in a 4x2 so of course it is going to be stunted badly


It may well be. But the pond is still far too small. Six feet in length is nothing when you compare the maximum size of the fish.

You would not keep a neon tetra in a tank less than 2" long would you? Everyone would see it as cruel and idiotic to keep a fish with such a lack of swimming space. So why subject the knife fish to such a small pond? I've played golf for over 30 years. I'm not very good at it. Fishkeepers can keep fish for over 40 years and still not be any good at it. The knife and arro would be better off being rehomed (rescued) to someone with a more suitable sized tank.


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Great set up stotty your fish will be fine in there,captive specimens don't reach sizes of there wild counterparts anyway so your all good


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

channa said:


> Great set up stotty your fish will be fine in there,captive specimens don't reach sizes of there wild counterparts anyway so your all good


no, they won't.
don't give them this just because it pleases them
it's as good as false hope !!

i think you could make it a lot better, with lots of smaller fish, like severum, uaru, jack dempseys, oscars, discus (of course not all together)


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

You obviously aint ever kept monster fish...They aint gonna get any bigger end of!!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

channa said:


> You obviously aint ever kept monster fish...They aint gonna get any bigger end of!!!!


i'm sorry
i don't remember you coming to my house, to look at my collection.
they will get bigger than this.
the only reason aquarium specimens occasionally stay smaller is because they are stunted
END OF


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Aquarium specimens stay smaller because they haven't got access to large bodies of fresh water,you could do full water changes everyday they still wouldn't get as big as they would in the wild. You only ever see specimens of full potential in exhibition aquariums as the fish are wild caught and imported mainly from Thailand,and other places in the far east where most of the fish you see in the pet trade are from...They even do arapaima over there! What Fish do you keep tom?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

channa said:


> Aquarium specimens stay smaller because they haven't got access to large bodies of fresh water,you could do full water changes everyday they still wouldn't get as big as they would in the wild. You only ever see specimens of full potential in exhibition aquariums as the fish are wild caught and imported mainly from Thailand,and other places in the far east where most of the fish you see in the pet trade are from...They even do arapaima over there! What Fish do you keep tom?


which is exactly the point i make.
they don't have space, so get stunted.
you've just agreed with me here

i keep pantano cichlid, severum, buenos aires tetra and other smaller species

i have kept black ghost knife fish and clown knife fish


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

channa said:


> Aquarium specimens stay smaller because they haven't got access to large bodies of fresh water,you could do full water changes everyday they still wouldn't get as big as they would in the wild. You only ever see specimens of full potential in exhibition aquariums as the fish are wild caught and imported mainly from Thailand,and other places in the far east where most of the fish you see in the pet trade are from...They even do arapaima over there! What Fish do you keep tom?


Oh dear.

Your right that the majority of aquarium species will never attain the size that they can in the wild.... But, that aro and knife need a larger tank.

End off.

Can quiz me about what I keep as well if you like.


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Can quiz me about what I keep as well if you like.[/QUOTE]

Why do you need some attention buddy? :lol2:

Im sure them fish will be just fine guys,there not getting any bigger than what they are now! Maybe grow if they were thrown back into the wild...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

channa said:


> Why do you need some attention buddy? :lol2:
> 
> Im sure them fish will be just fine guys,there not getting any bigger than what they are now! Maybe grow if they were thrown back into the wild...



*bangs head against brick wall*


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Not to hard i hope you have school in september :lol2:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

channa said:


> Not to hard i hope you have school in september :lol2:


Yeah I feel left out. 

Your comments are useless and you clearly have about as much brain power as a squirrel that's just been run over and is now being f****d by a rabid dog. 

Graphic I know, but wanted to express the level that you annoy me.... And I'm bored ;-)


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

caribe said:


> Yeah I feel left out.
> 
> Your comments are useless and you clearly have about as much brain power as a squirrel that's just been run over and is now being f****d by a rabid dog.
> 
> Graphic I know, but wanted to express the level that you annoy me.... And I'm bored ;-)


that's a well funny looking picture.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

channa said:


> Can quiz me about what I keep as well if you like.


Why do you need some attention buddy? :lol2:

Im sure them fish will be just fine guys,there not getting any bigger than what they are now! Maybe grow if they were thrown back into the wild...[/QUOTE]

So what you have just said is that if the fish were given better water conditions in a larger body of water, they may still have some growth potential....and also that they arent going to get any bigger....which is it, or do you mean they wont get any bigger in this set-up due to stunting issues. 

The fish really do need an upgrade, as said by others, just because we dont all own monster fish doesnt mean we know nothing about them, it just means we have researched their care and deemed ourselves unable to give them the pond size they require so have taken the decision not to take in an animal we cannot house ideally to allow it to thrive.

Would you keep a rabbit in a hamster cage? It would be able to turn around, wouldnt have much of a life mind you but its ok as it may have been kept in a shoe box before so further poor treatment is fine as its not as bad as it had in the past.

On a better note OP, the pond is great, its just the fish will need bigger, but its great that so far its gotten to this point and they arent crammed into a standard aquarium. The fish are gorgeous, i would love an arowana but my goldfish have taken over and i cant fit a pond in my living room (well i can but my husband insists we have other furniture like a sofa which im sure we dont really need!!).


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^exactly what goldie said 
he says that they won't get any bigger, but then frequently contradicts himself, eventually endin' up agreeing with us


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Would be a great cichlid pond : victory:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Channa is a troll. He obviously knows nothing about keeping fish as you can tell from his posts. He's just trying to wind people up. His location is the same as another RFUK fish keeping forum troll. It's probably the same person. 

You're wasting your life away reading his posts and replying. Another :censor: for my ignore list.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Mynki said:


> Channa is a troll. He obviously knows nothing about keeping fish as you can tell from his posts. He's just trying to wind people up. His location is the same as another RFUK fish keeping forum troll. It's probably the same person.
> 
> You're wasting your life away reading his posts and replying. Another :censor: for my ignore list.


good idea, but it's funny to read.
we just shouldn't feed the troll lol


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

:war:

Poke ...........


----------

